# How many men would like anal sex?



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

Just curious... my boyfriend had porn on his computer, including anal sex. He never had it, and he sais he doesn't want it either. 
Just wondering how many men DO want it for real, not just as a fantasy.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Lots of men do it if the woman allows.

Now, having it doe TO them is a different story.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Please read the sex forum rules.http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html

This post is not asking for help with a problem. It falls into the polling category.


----------

